# wheel fitment...



## Rastafalia78 (Dec 27, 2011)

So im trying to help my buddy get his new wheels on his allroad and ran into some fitment issues...certainly going to need spacers can I get a suggestion on proper width. Here is the specs on the wheel:
SPECS:
19x9 +26 Fronts with 2 1/2" lips
19x9 +31 Rears with 3" lip
Tires:
215/30/19 Nitto neos 
Thanks in advance


----------



## PipeHitter808 (Apr 5, 2014)

I am betting a 15-20mm spacer would work best.


----------



## ChrisRoser (Nov 26, 2007)

*15mm front, 20mm rear is my guess*

There is a good wheel fitment guide on Quattro World.


----------

